# Just joined



## keith taylor (Aug 3, 2013)

Greetings from Germany, My name is Keith Taylor, I'm a MM in the Keys of MÃ¼nster Lodge No. 881, under the Grand Lodge of British freemasons in Germany in the constitution of the United Grand Lodges of Germany.
If you want, you can see me and the brethren at www.keys881.de 
S & F
Keith


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome to our community here!


----------



## Colby K (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome brother.!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## keith taylor (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome, I am glad to be a part if such a distinguished fraternity,


----------



## keith taylor (Aug 4, 2013)

Here in Germany we practice Emulation ritual in the 16 British speaking lodges. There is soon to be consecrated, a 17th lodge in the German language.


----------



## keith taylor (Aug 9, 2013)

So we're do I go from here? 

Sent from my LG-P880


----------



## JTM (Aug 9, 2013)

there are many forums here with many different discussions going on right now to participate in, as well as the huge archive of articles to go through.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome, Brother! Just start reading threads, you'll find there's a lot going on.


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Keith and welcome.

I'm a bit closer to you.


----------



## keith taylor (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks again brethren, I'll look around the different threads and hopefully join in.


Sent from my LG-P880


----------



## keith taylor (Aug 14, 2013)

Bro Mike, how close are you?

Sent from my LG-P880


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 14, 2013)

On the understanding that England is much closer to Germany than Texas, around 5,000 miles closer.


----------

